# Fish



## Nwcmr01 (May 23, 2011)

Can dogs eat cooked fish? Salmon in particular?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Nwcmr01 said:


> Can dogs eat cooked fish? Salmon in particular?


As far as I know its great for them. If you have access to raw salmon it would be better for you dog. Most raw bones are safe for your dogs to eat including chicken bones. You want to avoid the large weight bearing beef bones, they are to dense and can chip/fracture your dogs teeth.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have feed my dog a variety of cooked fish: salmon, swordfish, talapia, scrod, monkfish and he loves it.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

I make all my own dog food and fish is one of the protiens that I use regularly. Salmon fat is particularly healthy....dogs love it as well.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Please be sure not to give your dog raw salmon! It can have a parasite that is potentially deathly if not cooked well.

I'm pretty tired right now, but I found this link for you about this: Salmon Poisoning Disease


----------

